
  Microsoft-Yahoo Search Deal: The Most Important Facts (And Some Opinion)  - GVRV
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/29/microsoft-yahoo-search-deal-the-most-important-facts-and-some-opinion/?awesm=tcrn.ch_1VPs&utm_campaign=techcrunch&utm_medium=tcrn.ch-twitter&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_content=twitter-publisher-plugin
======
drhowarddrfine
Dinosaurs mating

